# Self Checking



## SheWontFollow (Apr 16, 2013)

Does anyone have any tips on how to control self checking? It's so automatic for me I don't know what to do to stop it.


----------



## sunshinita (Aug 13, 2013)

I think without self-checking there will be no dp,it became just an obsessive thought and feeling,when recovery happens that's when self-checking stops


----------



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

Fearless said:


> Instead, try to intentionally think these thougths, until you realize they are irrational, powerless and meaningless. That way you'll get bored of them.


Ironically, I never thought you could get bored of an obsession lol.


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

Obsessions are stirred by focusing your awareness on your thoughts. Diverting your awareness elsewhere and these thoughts dissolve into the nothingness they come from.


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

I've really trapped myself in a corner with obsessions, it's really sad actually.

I have thought irrational, crazy thoughts ---------> if I ever did drugs again I'd probably believe them and become psychotic -----------> Hey, there might be drug residue on your hands from something you've touched today and you just ate with your hands -----------> sheet man, you might be high right now ----------> having dp makes you feel like you're high, how would I even know if I'm high? ------------> maybe I'll check in on my thoughts and see if I'm high -----------> Oh, those thoughts suck, make me feel pretty shit actually.

All because I ate something with my hands. There's got to be more to life than this.

How utterly insane can you be without being insane? Surely something has got to give eventually.


----------



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

I think I get afraid if I think about certain people too much. I guess I can tell myself it's okay.


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

I use to do self checking and at some point I got so pissed about it and I said "alright, there's just no point and I hate doing it." And it reduced (frequency of engaging in a self checking habit) and it has been like 2 weeks since I did anything like it.


----------



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

Self-checking is literally how I made my own symptoms worse


----------

